# Because the only thing that stops innocent teens with snowballs is ....



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

... a good guy with a gun.

Seriously? <sigh> It's people like him who give ALL gun owners a bad name.

Addicting Info ? ?Responsible? Gun Owner Shoots At Teens Because They Were Armed With ?Dangerous? Snowballs (VIDEO)


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> ... a good guy with a gun.
> 
> Seriously? <sigh> It's people like him who give ALL gun owners a bad name.
> 
> Addicting Info ? ?Responsible? Gun Owner Shoots At Teens Because They Were Armed With ?Dangerous? Snowballs (VIDEO)


There's always one! SMH


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

This guy was 22, barely over being a teen himself. Don[t know how you deal with this one because there are always going to be a few bad apples out there that make an unfortunate statement affecting the rest of society.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

"Dickson claims he followed the snowball-throwing teens and then fired his gun into the air and into the snow on the ground. But as it turns out, snow and air weren’t the only victims of Dickson’s trigger-happy tirade. Because he was apparently too ignorant to understand that bullets are far more dangerous than snowballs, a 15-year-old boy ended up in the hospital with several gunshot wounds that are thankfully non-life threatening."

Something fishy here. How did the boy end up with SEVERAL (def: more than 2) gunshot wounds? Does snow glancing improve accuracy that much? 
Oh, and for the record, I don't condone such behavior. :smt083


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Well, I guess you don't bring a snowball to a gun fight! I think that guy's gene pool needs a lot more chlorine!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Jerquan Dickson don't put up with no punk muthas dissin' his jankie whip. Word up.:gib:
GW


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm not so sure this isn't a case of biased reporting. I went back over the text and the video and nowhere does anyone report that this guy was a "licensed" or "permitted" owner. Sounds like this guy was just a thug with a gun who hasn't yet gotten to the level of felony offender, but I saw nothing that said he had a CWP.

I think this is an example of an overzealous reporter slanting the story to make it look like all gun owners are irresponsible. Notice how the article says how the " NRA wants every man, woman and child to have a gun". I am not sure that is a part of their published agenda.


"This is yet another case of a “responsible” gun owner demonstrating once again why guns everywhere is a terrible idea. While the NRA continues to advocate for putting a gun into the hands of every man, woman, and child in America, such an effort only increases the likelihood of guns being used in situations like this one."


Pure Editorial comment, although they don't tell the reader so. Hardly pure "fact based" reporting, imo. And apparently PA is an unlicensed open carry state, so this guy could also be anything other than a responsible gun owner.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> <snip possible supposition, although I'm inclined to agree>
> 
> And apparently PA is an unlicensed open carry state, so this guy could also be anything other than a responsible gun owner.


Well, if they made everyone take a safety course before they bought one, maybe he'd have known better.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

RK3369 said:


> This guy was 22, barely over being a teen himself. Don[t know how you deal with this one because there are always going to be a few bad apples out there that make an unfortunate statement affecting the rest of society.


A lot of it is "mentality". My stepson carries all the time because he says he has "enemies" in this town. He's 24. Really? It's taken me 55 years in life and I haven't earned myself any "enemies". Carrying on a daily basis here is silly because the crime rates for those types of things are so, so low due to the locality factors. How does a 24-y.o. earn "enemies" worth carrying and potentially taking a life? Stupid mentality.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, the "snowball shooter" was appropriately named, anyway: Jerquan.
It's spelled a little funny, but Jerquan is truly a jerk-one.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

No where in the article does it say what caliber the snowballs were: 9 mm, 40 cal, 45, etc. Were they hollow points?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

SailDesign said:


> ... a good guy with a gun.
> 
> Seriously? <sigh> It's people like him who give ALL gun owners a bad name.
> 
> Addicting Info ? ?Responsible? Gun Owner Shoots At Teens Because They Were Armed With ?Dangerous? Snowballs (VIDEO)


I wouldn't deny that there are probably a few legal gun owners who are this irresponsible, but this story is very suspect and heavily editorialized...typical ant-gun stuff pumped out regularly to keep the fires fueled.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Bisley said:


> I wouldn't deny that there are probably a few legal gun owners who are this irresponsible, but this story is very suspect and heavily editorialized...typical ant-gun stuff pumped out regularly to keep the fires fueled.


You can find the story all over - even on Fox local affiliates. True, it doesn't stop it from being hyped up, but it appears to at least be genuine.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

SailDesign said:


> You can find the story all over - even on Fox local affiliates. True, it doesn't stop it from being hyped up, but it appears to at least be genuine.


The question is not whether the story itself is genuine, but rather whether ol' Jerquan is a gangbanger, or a "legal" gun owner and carrier.

(Certainly, I once acted almost this stupidly when I was a little younger than Jerquan's reported age. I threatened someone with an unloaded gun, to stop him from perpetrating a continuing act of destructive vandalism. The result was a stiff misdemeanor fine. Jerquan is not the world's only jerk.)


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

How is drinking responsibly working out...... As long as there is the human race we will continue to have situations like this..... Same goes for violence with a gun......


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

SailDesign said:


> You can find the story all over - even on Fox local affiliates. True, it doesn't stop it from being hyped up, but it appears to at least be genuine.


I was responding to the link you posted. Good to know that Fox can be trusted, though.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> (Certainly, I once acted almost this stupidly when I was a little younger than Jerquan's reported age. I threatened someone with an unloaded gun, to stop him from perpetrating a continuing act of destructive vandalism. The result was a stiff misdemeanor fine. Jerquan is not the world's only jerk.)


For you or the vandal?


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

SailDesign said:


> Well, if they made everyone take a safety course before they bought one, maybe he'd have known better.


Sail, This is a terrible response. Perhaps if the government made ministers in Texas submit their sermons for approval before they are delivered, they would know better, also.

Oops! The govt already tried that one, didn't they?


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

the problem is that some believe that you can legislate to solve every type of problem. Well, duh, guess what? We could legislate a ban on all motorized transportation in an effort to save the lives which are lost every year due to irresponsible automobile ownership and use, aka drunk driving, but that wouldn't be too practical now, would it?

Jerks will always exist in the world, including all the "jerquans" of the world. Eliminating gun ownership is not going to eliminate all the Jerquans. More likely, it will allow more of them to reproduce rather than be cut down before they sire a bunch of societal dependents.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

My right to bear arms is , to protect myself from the others exercising their right to bear arms.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

BackyardCowboy said:


> For you or the vandal?


Me.


----------

